# Michigan Elk Hunt for a Deserving Youth



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Every year I usually try to reach out to the MS community and offer up an opportunity for a youth hunter whom has received a Michigan Elk license to hunt with a guide at no cost. 

As a group, I'm sure one of us knows a child whom has received an elk tag for this year. What I'm looking for is someone whom wouldn't otherwise be able to afford to be able to hire a guide. If the child's family can afford to pay a guide and wants to have one, please hire one. I am trying to make an opportunity available to someone where an opportunity wouldn't otherwise be available. 

So if you know of anyone 17 and under who has drawn a tag, and think it may stretch their budget to hire someone, please send me a pm. 

Thank you.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

This is the type of thing that renews my interest in this site. I am afraid this forum has gone downhill the last few years. Thank you for your kind offer. I hope you find a nice young hunter to to award this fine offer to.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

bump


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

As always- You da man Scotty!!


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice Scott..................


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

very cool of you


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes!!!!! Nice gesture, thanks a true sportsman.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice idea, if you find a youth and he can not afford the tag, I would pitch in a few bucks.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Most everyone should have their packets by now, so if you hear of anyone that meets this description, please let me know. 

We are down to only one opening for Aug/Sept and two openings for December. If I can help a kid out from the start, that'd be great, but if I don't find someone soon, then they'll have to be put on the waiting list.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice ideas Scott.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Now that this years packets are out I wanted to bring this back to the top. 

The offer still stands.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

Your a great person.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Genuine


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

My little brother drew a tag......but he's not so little:lol:........This is a nice offer bud hope you find someone........Mack


----------



## Airplanes (May 15, 2010)

Now this is a true sportsman. Karma is on its way im sure...


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Airplanes said:


> Karma is on its way im sure...


I think Karma found me. 

There is a young man that Trophy18 knows that will be hunting with me this December. I'm looking forward to it! 

Thank you all for keeping your eyes and ears open. 

We all have the opportunity each season to take someone out (especially our youth hunters) and show them something they haven't seen or done before. I'd encourage everyone to take that opportunity at least once. I'm betting once you do, you'll do it again. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

srconnell22 said:


> I think Karma found me.
> 
> There is a young man that Trophy18 knows that will be hunting with me this December. I'm looking forward to it!
> 
> ...


Very well done. I agree with you that everyone should take a youth out, it has become the highlight of my season. Good luck to you and the young man.

Have a good day, Pez

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Scott, you are the shining example of what a true sportsman and a human being is. I congratulate you on on being one of the good guys here on this fine site. 

BTW - I had no idea Jason was your poster child for last years hunt! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Burksee said:


> Scott, you are the shining example of what a true sportsman and a human being is. I congratulate you on on being one of the good guys here on this fine site.
> 
> BTW - I had no idea Jason was your poster child for last years hunt! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 
Way to go again Brother!

And Greg........:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome Scott and especially Jason! Can't think of a more deserving occupation than soldier.

Congrats to all!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It was really nice of you to guide these two well deserving hunters to their lifetime trophies. It sounds like the thrill of a lifetime for both the guide and the hunter.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

JDSwan87 said:


> This thread should be a sticky or something!! Excellent job on helping out the less fortunate and reminding all of us how ALL vets should be treated, like heroes!! Congrats to the successful hunter!!


   

Yes it should, a great story by a great guy that again did a great thing for a very deserving hunter! 

Hey Jason, not to take anything away from our vets and not BN'ing but firefighters and first responders rate a close second in my book.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Wow, what a great season for some very lucky hunters.....nicely done.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well Done Scotty, Well Done


----------



## Brendak (Dec 3, 2013)

srconnell22 said:


> While he's not quite a youth anymore, I was able to hunt with another deserving individual yesterday.
> 
> Jason Webb is a medically discharged marine who came to us through Operation Injured Soldier. Jason had a bull tag that he won through the Pure Michigan campaign this year. I was only able to hunt with him one day, but it turned into an eventful day to say the least.
> 
> That is awesome, his smile says it all.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bringing this one back up to the top now that 2014 tags are out. My offer still stands. 

Let's find someone to take hunting!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Love what you're doing here srconnell22. Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## Invictus (Jun 21, 2014)

What a feeling it must be to see these individuals connect on these elk as a direct result of your knowledge and abilities. You are one heckuva individual. You have my utmost respect and admiration.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Love it Scott! 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

A bump for you!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Not sure if there are any young hunters out still for this season or not but I'd be glad to help a youth if I can for the last four days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I only remember 2 youths at orientation 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds like the packets are out... My offer still stands. If you know of anyone who has a kid with a tag, which it will financially strain the family to hire a guide, please get ahold of me. 

I will guide the youth hunter at no cost.


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

U are a true sportsman sir youths r the future of hunting


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> Sounds like the packets are out... My offer still stands. If you know of anyone who has a kid with a tag, which it will financially strain the family to hire a guide, please get ahold of me.
> 
> I will guide the youth hunter at no cost.


Well done sir.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Hope a youth gets the chance to hunt with you Scotty, glad to see you still going the extra mile to help ppl financially and lasting memories.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

SPITFIRE said:


> Hope a youth gets the chance to hunt with you Scotty, glad to see you still going the extra mile to help ppl financially and lasting memories.


It's been a couple of years since I have been able to help someone. Most likely a product of the small number of elk tags they are giving out. Hopefully one still shows up this year, or next at the least.


----------

